# How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?



## schmidlap (Feb 24, 2021)

The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?

His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.








However, the Loser is _not_ your run-of-the-mill politician. He is a cult leader whose followers are utterly impervious to his perfidy, just as he has boasted.

To perpetuate his stranglehold on the Republican Party, Democrats should not miss an opportunity to lavish praise on respectable conservatives who unabashedly loathe  Trumpery and hope to restore their Party back after the infestation of the RINOs of Trumpery.

This reclamation project will stoke abuse and threats from the Trump Cult. Folks of principle like Liz Cheney and Mitt Romney will be censured, demonized, and reviled by fanatical Trump bum kissers, wreaking havoc with any hope of the Party's return to normalcy.

Trump's prospects are bleak, as he can no longer hide behind the immunity of his office as legal and fiscal perils abound.

Democrats should do whatever is in their power to induce Trumpies to keep trying  their seemingly interminable _"Oh, yeah! Well what about...?"_ diversions as the criminal and civil prosecutions proceed.

He failed as a casino operator. He faded as a reality tv performer. He fizzled as POTUS.

Democrats must do whatever they must do to prevent Republicans pulling the plug. Their capable co-conspirators won't even realize what they are.

His name on a ballot will be _magic!_

After Biden's astutely asserting international leadership has propelled the United States into global primacy yet again, a second wave of Trumpery would be quite the prospect, would it not?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 24, 2021)

Keep making him headline news.

Make sure no one forgets who he is.

and don't forget to bring up the 2 partisan impeachments.

That's sure to keep him at the top of the list.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 24, 2021)

Actually, Trump is the only 2024 Republican candidate with a chance.

What do you think would happen if the GOP nominated a loser like Mitt Romney, Jeff Flake, Liz Cheney or Kasich in 2024?

It would be a pathetic drubbing, Sleepy Joe would schlong them royally.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 24, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...



I recommend working with someone who knows what the word "insure" means.

LOL


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 24, 2021)

Its super-ironic that a Leftard would suggest that Trump would be easy pickings, especially after the left did everything they could to get an easy mark (Trump) nominated in 2016


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 24, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


Twice-impeached, twice failed to win the popular vote, voted out of office.

The question is are Republicans as stupid as they are crazy – nominating Trump in 2024 would be both.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 24, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that kinda stuff makes me nervous.

It's tough for me to imagine he'd be a threat, but I said the same thing in 2016.

I'm not one to tempt fate


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> ...




How do you think Romney or Flake or Cheney would do against the D candidate in 2024 instead?   Wouldn't stand a chance, no matter how much libs are saying how much they love these traditional Republicans "integrity".   If the RNC were to nominate them, it would be a electoral
 catastrophe.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 24, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...


The other half of the equation is the Democratic Party, which is perfectly adept at turning people off, too.

So I don't know.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




The D's always stand united, even when their candidate is cognitively impaired and barely know who he is.  I can't see where Sleepy Joe lose to Mitt Romney in 2024- especially after he forfeited the Trump base.  Where would he get the votes?


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Yeah, that kinda stuff makes me nervous.
> 
> It's tough for me to imagine he'd be a threat, but I said the same thing in 2016.
> 
> I'm not one to tempt fate


_Que sera, sera_, but the failed casino operator, faded reality-tv performer, and fizzled POTUS was a novelty act in 2016, much favored by the media as a viewer magnet, and a zany alternative to a plethora of political stiffs at a time the establishment was anathema to many - and he _still _managed to lose the popular vote to an unpopular opponent by 2.9 million - that he then attributed to invisible people voting.

What has become obvious is that his cult much prefers such blatant lies to the truth. He knows that merely claiming that he had actually won the 2020 election with no credible evidence would not thrill them sufficiently. Despite all rational indicators, he told them he had won it in a _"landslide!", _evoking the mindless response of an international bobblehead convention in a 9.7 earthquake - as well as a violent insurrection against Congress respecting the will of the People.

Whether Squidhead Giuliani or Zippy Stone would be the preferred running mate for the God Emperor in '24 is an open question. If Democrats can manipulate the GOP into nominating the disgraced Inciter, either would suffice.


----------



## rac123 (Feb 24, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> ...


Your rant was inspiring to say the least. I agree as a candidate in a normal political environment trump (small t intended) would be manor from heaven for the democrats . But we are still witnessing the enablers and rump boys who have shielded him with a certain effectiveness and this concerns me. However trump (small t intended) has legal jeopardy in multiple jurisdiction with a high probability of convictions which could give the Kevin Mc Carthy’s cover to do what they secretly want to do. DUMP trump. (Small t intended)


----------



## rac123 (Feb 24, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> ...


Your rant was inspiring to say the least. I agree as a candidate in a normal political environment trump (small t intended) would be manor from heaven for the democrats . But we are still witnessing the enablers and rump boys who have shielded him with a certain effectiveness and this concerns me. However trump (small t intended) has legal jeopardy in multiple jurisdiction with a high probability of convictions which could give the Kevin Mc Carthy’s cover to do what they secretly want to do. DUMP trump. (Small t intended)


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that kinda stuff makes me nervous.
> ...


I went a long time, around 3 years, before I used the word "cult", because I try to avoid stepping too hard on the ol' hyperbole pedal.

But when a group of people surround a clearly damaged individual with literal love and adoration, and then encase themselves in their own separate reality and informational ecosystem, one begins to run out of alternative terms.

I just never thought I'd see this happen, in a national political context, in America.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The other half of the equation is the Democratic Party, which is perfectly adept at turning people off, too.
> 
> So I don't know.


Could romney win a national election while only getting the votes of wishy-washy fallen republicans like you?

because just as the never trumpers turned their back on the republican base in 2020, the republican base will probably do the same to them in 2024


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> ....wishy-washy fallen republicans like you?




The alternate universe remains alive & well.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The alternate universe remains alive & well.


Do you take issue with being called wishy-washy or being a former republican?

both are accurate


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The alternate universe remains alive & well.
> ...


Considering how closely you guys follow my posts, I'm amazed at how little you know about my politics.

Think what you want.  I know you'll keep it real simple 'n stuff.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac1958 is trying to avoid replying to this:


*“because just as the never trumpers turned their back on the republican base in 2020, the republican base will probably do the same to them in 2024”*


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Considering how closely you guys follow my posts


I dont put anyone on ignore

even you

and it would really disturb you if I did

you love the attention


----------



## Jets (Feb 25, 2021)

Not sure he is going to be on the 2024 ticket, regardless of his braggadocio...


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 27, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Its super-ironic that a Leftard would suggest that Trump would be easy pickings, especially after the left did everything they could to get an easy mark (Trump) nominated in 2016


Super easy pickings.


----------



## Utilitarian (Feb 27, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Trump is the only 2024 Republican candidate with a chance.
> 
> What do you think would happen if the GOP nominated a loser like Mitt Romney, Jeff Flake, Liz Cheney or Kasich in 2024?
> 
> It would be a pathetic drubbing, Sleepy Joe would schlong them royally.


He'll be too old.  It's more likely that DJT Jr. will be a candidate instead.

I'm pretty sure he won't be nominated, however.  The elites clearly have a plan to keep any Trump out of federal office.  Another Trump might enter a state office, however.

The most likely possibilities would seem to be:

1) neoconservatism will make a comeback, since it is favored by the elites.
2) a populist outside of the Trump family will become the candidate but will actually be compromised by globalists.

The second possibility is fascinating.  Kristi Noem would seem well-positioned to fulfill this role.  She's popular among conservatives and could sell a populist platform, but with the right influence and pressure, she'd probably bend to the agenda in the background.

When elites are faced with a movement they despise but cannot remove due to its popularity, they hijack it.  It's kind of like what happened to the Tea Party.  It also happened to Bernie's OWS momentum in 2016.

Trump himself will just continue to be the guy they make an example of in order to drive home the point that no actual populist will be allowed near the top again.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 27, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket *is something divinely to be wished*





*SURE it is, Mudflap.* Just like it was in 2016?  You are a bad liar. You're shitting yourself at the prospect of STILL having to go up against Trump again next year or in three years!   The guy is like flypaper.  The only reason why Trump's not in office right now is because of historic election corruption and fraud.  Don't bet on being able to run another crooked election again like that last one.

Trump is the most accused, and ACQUITTED President in our history;  that means you threw the mud-- -- -- 

-- -- --and none of it stuck.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 28, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> The guy is like flypaper.


He's the _Lord of the Flies_ for the flies!

Principled conservatives recovering control of the GOP from the RINOs of Trumpery became even _more_ imperative for them when the Cry Baby Loser's goons attacked Congress. The need to fumigate the Party of Lincoln became their noble imperative.

The fanaticism of the Loser's proud boys, boogaloo, q-anon, neo-nazis, oath keepers, three percenters, and other white-supremacists will greatly facilitate Loser's stranglehold on the GOP by their threatening any who do not submit to Trumpery as well as their families.

Democrats should pretend to be horrified by Loser replacing the back-stabbing Pence on the ticket with Marjorie Taylor Greene. That should provoke the goons into promoting her.

Trump_ must be _the next Republican presidential nominee!




​*Trump Goons vs United States in 2024! Oorah!*


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 28, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> *SURE it is, Mudflap.* Just like it was in 2016?  You are a bad liar. You're shitting yourself at the prospect of STILL having to go up against Trump again next year or in three years!   The guy is like flypaper.  The only reason why Trump's not in office right now is because of historic election corruption and fraud.  Don't bet on being able to run another crooked election again like that last one.
> 
> Trump is the most accused, and ACQUITTED President in our history;  that means you threw the mud-- -- --
> 
> -- -- --and none of it stuck.


_That's_ just the spirit Democrats are hoping for, Primrose! _Goodo on you!_


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...




Donate money. Money talks, bullshit walks.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 28, 2021)

Correll said:


> ... bullshit walks.


And there are those eager to fall into lock step right behind the afterburner.


----------



## Correll (Feb 28, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ... bullshit walks.
> ...




YOu asked a question, I gave you a real answer. 


And we see that you are "Bullshit".


Tell the truth, you are terrified of Trump coming back.


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 28, 2021)

Correll said:


> Ou asked a question, I gave you a real answer.



You spewed your off-the-shelf Trumpie poo poo, well past its expiration date.


Correll said:


> Tell the truth, you are terrified of Trump coming back.


His goons' attack upon democracy was the clincher for me.

*UP TRUMPERY IN 2024!*


----------



## schmidlap (Feb 28, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Trump is the only 2024 Republican candidate with a chance.
> ...


The Trumped GOP may well, in 2022, win back the House and Senate that they lost along with the Executive, after the nation had a taste of Trumpery, but, especially after his goons attacked Congress when he lost and was too weak to admit it, the Party won't want him or another Trump clown at the top of the ticket, but neither do they want to alienate his goons. They'll have to contrives something different and label it _"populist."_

I'd love to see the Loser bully his way to the nomination and add Marjorie Taylor Greene to the ticket , but, in any event, it'll be fun to watch him try - amidst his eminent legal and fiscal travails.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 28, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Trump_ must be _the next Republican presidential nominee!




Don't worry, he will.  The normal rules don't apply to Trump, they never did.  He's not a politician but you morons still just DON'T GET IT.  He doesn't need to win the popular vote or do well in your idiotic polls.  Just remember after the pasting you took against Hillary that you WANTED him to run!   

And who will you have against him, the commie-slut Kammy Lips Harris?   

Keep begging for another ass-fucking, Skidflap!   DO IT!


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 28, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> _That's_ just the spirit Democrats are hoping for




Good.  You never were very smart.


----------



## Correll (Mar 1, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Ou asked a question, I gave you a real answer.
> ...




Nah, you know that Biden's administration is going to be a shit show. That in a rematch, with Biden's record to run on, and Trump's record looking like the good old days, 


that you could very well lose. 


Especially if the rumors of his health are true.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 1, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...



TDS, no Cure.

In 2024 you might have to cheat by 20,000,000 votes


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 1, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TDS, no Cure.
> 
> In 2024 you might have to cheat by 20,000,000 votes


TDS is the GOP's testicular vice.

Whiny Boy's fake claim of voter fraud - dismissed by his own VP, his own AG, his own election security expert, and Trump-appointed judges among numerous Republican officials - lacks any credible evidence, and is only mindless dogma for the former guy's incorrigible bum kissers, his goons, proud boys, boogaloo, q-anon, neo-nazis, oath keepers, three percenters and other white supremacists who all soiled themselves on January 6.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 1, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TDS, no Cure.
> ...



It's a blessing that the dems conspired with the most evil people on the planet, launched a bioweapon and then cheated in the tens of millions column to "win".  Coming up on Passover, the dems in 2020 remind me of Pharaoh refusing to let the Jews go and also convinced himself that he was "winning"  

I see a similar core to both stories


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 1, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> It's a blessing that the dems conspired with the most evil people on the planet, launched a bioweapon and then cheated in the tens of millions column to "win".


When will the pissy boys explain their paranoidal delusion?

*Can Anyone sustain Trump’s Big Lie by documentation?*

Trump has repeatedly insisted that, despite the empirical reality, despite his having been consistently assigned very stinky approval numbers in numerous independent public surveys throughout his four years, despite multiple recounts, despite dozens of court challenges, he actually _won_ the 2020 U.S. Presidential election_“in a landslide!” _and some folks actually _believed_ him and were incited into participating in a violent insurrection to prevent the U.S. Congress from certifying the results of the election.

*THE EMPIRICAL REALITY

BIDEN*: 81,009,468 votes (51.433%) / *TRUMP*: 74,111, 419 (46.96%)
*BIDEN*: 306 electoral votes / *TRUMP*: 226 electoral votes


*THE CONSPIRACY





How did “they” do it?*
_*Who were “they”?*_
*How did “they” keep it secret?*

Such an enormous hoax would, of necessity, require a vast number of co-conspirators under the control and coordination of sinister, still unknown, entities, yet inexplicably,

*No one seems to be making a serious effort to expose
the details of the greatest fraud in the history of the nation!*​
When can we expect an explanation _such as_

*“George Soros, the evil Jew, masterminded the operation, enticing thousands of participants to Area 51 on April Fool’s Day, 2020 (through the agency of Navajo Code Talkers) incapable of overcoming the powerful allure of a pedophile pizza party, where he gave them an irresistible sales pitch and swore them all to absolute secrecy, etc., etc., etc. … and Mike Pence himself was personally among the thousands who swallowed dozens of Republican ballots that had been printed on edible (nacho-flavored) paper.*​_(Tentative specifics are only provided to serve as an example of the sort of explication desperately needed.)_​​_Spewing inanities does not suffice for normal folks. _

*WHO? HOW? WHERE? WHEN? WHY? *​


----------



## Utilitarian (Mar 1, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The Trumped GOP may well, in 2022, win back the House and Senate that they lost along with the Executive, after the nation had a taste of Trumpery, but, especially after his goons attacked Congress when he lost and was too weak to admit it, the Party won't want him or another Trump clown at the top of the ticket, but neither do they want to alienate his goons. They'll have to contrives something different and label it _"populist."_
> 
> I'd love to see the Loser bully his way to the nomination and add Marjorie Taylor Greene to the ticket , but, in any event, it'll be fun to watch him try - amidst his eminent legal and fiscal travails.


The elites certainly appreciate the fixation on the Capitol protests.  It does make it easier for them to downplay what's been happening in Portland for many months now and to cover for any future BLM riots.

It's not going to matter who wins control in 2022, however, since many of the same lobbying interests retain control regardless of party.  There are minor differences in social policy between the parties, but a lot of other realms of policy are largely the same.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

Utilitarian said:


> The elites certainly appreciate the fixation on the Capitol protests.


A violent insurrection by the former guy's goons to prevent the peaceful transfer of power in which Americans had rightfully taken pride since the nation's inception is, to the chagrin of some, not being swept under the rug, it's true. The  _We love you! You're very special!"_ goons are being apprehended and prosecuted




......................................The *"Hey, look over there!"* faction is _not_ succeeding.​


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

A violent insurrection by the former guy's goons to prevent the peaceful transfer of power in which Americans had rightfully taken pride since the nation's inception is, to the chagrin of some, not being swept under the rug, it's true. The  _We love you! You're very special!"_ goons are being apprehended and prosecuted​​



.........................................The *"Hey, look over there!"* faction is _not_ succeeding.​

QED

FBI Director Christopher Wray said on Tuesday that the bureau considers the violent siege at the Capitol “domestic terrorism” and is deploying intensive resources in every field office to pursue perpetrators.

Wray's public comments are his first since the Jan. 6. assault on the Capitol, nearly two months after thousands of Trump supporters stormed the building — and hundreds breached the interior — in an effort to stop lawmakers from certifying the results of the 2020 election...

The effort has also uncovered increasingly dark and well-coordinated plans by Trump-supporting extremist paramilitary groups, including the Proud Boys and the Oath Keepers, dozens of whom descended on Washington and participated in the siege.




			FBI Director Wray says the Capitol siege has been an 'inspiration' to terrorist extremists


----------



## San Souci (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


Easy. Dems are fuckin' up royal already. Since they are all controlled by Bezos ,that figures. Besides ,all Dems are traitors. They need ILLEGALS to vote for 'em. Regular Americans vote Repub and salute the Flag. Traitors vote Dem and BURN the Flag.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Easy. Dems are fuckin' up royal already. Since they are all controlled by Bezos ,that figures. Besides ,all Dems are traitors. They need ILLEGALS to vote for 'em. Regular Americans vote Repub and salute the Flag. Traitors vote Dem and BURN the Flag.


The majority of the 81 million Americans who voted against Cry Baby Loser are deceased as well as illegal, of course.
May such hyper-partisan delusions, however structurally unsound, sustain you.

When did George Soros pass the baton to Jeff Bezos?

Is our popular President making Mr Bezos unhappy?

*Biden Is Saying Things Amazon Doesn’t Want to Hear*









						Opinion | Biden Is Saying Things Amazon Doesn’t Want to Hear
					

The unionization struggle at a year-old warehouse in Alabama will help shape the future of work.




					www.nytimes.com
				



​
I have no idea who has been burning flags around you lately, but such an act was sanctioned by the Supreme Court in 1989:

Republican Justice Anthony Kennedy, writing for the majority, explained the importance of freedom of speech for you:

 _“The hard fact is that sometimes we must make decisions we do not like. We make them because they are right, right in the sense that the law and the Constitution, as we see them, compel the result. And so great is our commitment to the process that, except in the rare case, we do not pause to express distaste for the result, perhaps for fear of undermining a valued principle that dictates the decision. This is one of those rare cases._​​_“Though symbols often are what we ourselves make of them, the flag is constant in expressing beliefs Americans share, beliefs in law and peace and that freedom which sustains the human spirit. The case here today forces recognition of the costs to which those beliefs commit us. It is poignant but fundamental that the flag protects those who hold it in contempt.”_ ​​Personally, I would be repulsed by the idea of burning an American flag, but since you've obviously been thinking about it, I have to admit that you have that right. Just don't attack Congress when it is certifying a duly-elected POTUS. _That _is _not_ allowed.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


The word is spelled ENSURE....You're welcome.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The majority of the 81 million Americans who voted against Cry Baby Loser are deceased as well as illegal, of course.
> May such hyper-partisan delusions, however structurally unsound, sustain you.


I stopped reading your nasty screed right there shmedrick.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Easy. Dems are fuckin' up royal already. Since they are all controlled by Bezos ,that figures. Besides ,all Dems are traitors. They need ILLEGALS to vote for 'em. Regular Americans vote Repub and salute the Flag. Traitors vote Dem and BURN the Flag.
> ...


PPPFFFTTTTT!!!--That much to CommieSpeak. And I am GLAD the Capitol was attacked. Why? Because they IGNORED the attacks all summer from Black Savages and White Traitors. Regular American Lives MATTER. A lot more that dirty Politicos.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> *How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?*


*Insure?*


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 2, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > *How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?*
> ...


Yeah, the word is 'ensure'.....that's what I told Schmendrick.   (Yiddish for an ineffectual, foolish, or contemptible person)  It's always best to check spelling.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> I stopped reading your nasty screed right there shmedrick.


The name is "shmidlap"... You're welcome.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

San Souci said:


> ...  I am GLAD the Capitol was attacked. ... Black Savages and White Traitors....


_That's_ the spirit! 

Let's hope that _"the worship of one weird dude"_ encourages the expression of such sentiment in the 2024 campaign!

Perhaps, you should apply to be a speech writer for Cry Baby Loser


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Insure?




_Mea culpa._


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 2, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Seriously?  It took you that long to realize the DNC/Big Media/Big Tech alliance created a cult?  Stupid.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> It's always best to check spelling.


_"I never had any large respect for good spelling. That is my feeling yet. Before the spelling-book came with its arbitrary forms, men unconsciously revealed shades of their characters and also added enlightening shades of expression to what they wrote by their spelling, and so it is possible that the spelling-book has been a doubtful benevolence to us."  ~ _MARK TWAIN


----------



## San Souci (Mar 2, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > *How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?*
> ...


All they have to do is continue being Democrats. Dems ALWAYS fuck up.


----------



## San Souci (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > ...  I am GLAD the Capitol was attacked. ... Black Savages and White Traitors....
> ...


Trump walks on Water. He can part the Red Sea. He has come back to Smite Sodom and Gomorrah. AKA the DEMOCRATS.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped reading your nasty screed right there shmedrick.
> ...


Ypu’re still a Schmedrick though.  Guess it went pver your head.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 2, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Seriously?  It took you that long to realize the DNC/Big Media/Big Tech alliance created a cult?  Stupid.


Your desperation compels you to persist in attempting your diversions from the topic. I understand your need to do so.

The topic:

*How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?*

Most Americans polled disapproved of the failed casino operator and faded reality-tv performer throughout his stint in politics, and the former guy's numbers have further plummeted since his loss in November - largely due to his goons attacking Congress because they swallowed his Big Lie. With criminal, civil and fiscal litigations aplenty on his schedule, and no immunity to hide behind, it is in the interest of Democrats to prop him up for the GOP nomination in 2024.

Just do your part.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 2, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  It took you that long to realize the DNC/Big Media/Big Tech alliance created a cult?  Stupid.
> ...


 Disapproved of exactly what and why?  Sorry, your "Orange Man Bad" doesn't cut it Schmiddy.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 3, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Disapproved of exactly what and why?  Sorry, your "Orange Man Bad" doesn't cut it Schmiddy.



The "Orange Man Bad" meme you were trained to parrot is duly noted.

We'll get Republicans to nominate the  Cry Baby Loser in 2024!

Despite most Americans disapproving of the Loser in independent public survey after independent public survey throughout his four years, registering that disapproval at their first opportunity, and despite his further soiling himself when his goons swallowed his Big Lie and attacked Congress as it certified the will of the People, his cult is impervious to those realities - Loser's q-anon, proud boys, boogaloo, oath keepers, three percenters, neo-nazis and other white supremacists ready to threaten and savage anyone who challenges their God Emperor.

Don't buy the fake claims! - Did Dominion Voting Systems fake the vote totals registered by its machines that were used in in Utah, Texas, Louisiana, Kansas, Missouri, Iowa, Florida, and Tennessee to make it appear that former guy had won them?

No proof for that has been contrived, and we must assume that Cry Baby Loser legitimately won _all_ of them! Demand that anyone trying to foist off such nonsense produce detailed, documented evidence or laugh at the crackpots.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 3, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Disapproved of exactly what and why?  Sorry, your "Orange Man Bad" doesn't cut it Schmiddy.
> ...


Blah, blah, blah “Orange Man Bad”


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 4, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> “Orange Man Bad”


One concern Democrats should have is Trump goons abandoning such tired memes that they have been trained to parrot.

So far, most appear to be clinging mindlessly to the Cry Baby Loser's Big Lie, but a few _have _been returning to reality.

*‘I Bought Into a Lie’: Infamous Indicted MAGA Rioter Now Says She Regrets ‘Everything’*​​Indicted MAGA rioter Jenna Ryan now admits Trump lied to her about the 2020 election being stolen.​​In an interview with the Washington Post, Ryan expressed regret for her actions and said she was duped into believing something that simply wasn’t true.​​_*“I bought into a lie, and the lie is the lie, and it’s embarrassing,”*_ she said. “I regret everything.”​​Ryan, a realtor from Texas, quickly drew the attention of law enforcement officials when she posted a video of herself on social media talking about storming the Capitol on January 6th​.​_“We’re gonna go down and storm the capitol,”_ Ryan declared in a video shortly before storming the Capitol. _“They’re down there right now and that’s why we came and so that’s what we are going to do. So wish me luck.”_​​*Like many of her fellow rioters,* *Ryan has insisted that she stormed the Capitol because she believed she was carrying out Trump’s orders.*​​“I listen to my president who told me to go to the Capitol,” she said in an interview shortly after the riots. “I was displaying my patriotism while I was there and I was just protesting and I wasn’t trying to do anything violent.”​​




​​


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 4, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > “Orange Man Bad”
> ...


You post a link from a questionable site "Raw Story" that publishes a story from another questionable site Washington Post.    Beyond that, the whole story is based on a woman trying to slither out of an indictment by saying she believed the 'lie.'    So...Schmedrick, the reality of the story goes something like this.  Trump said something that made her do bad things.   Therefore we must punish "Orange Man Bad.'   Last time I looked, adults were responsible for their own actions.  This story is nothing but another of your  dopey, juvenile TDS  rants.  You sure waste a lot of space here Shmedrick.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 4, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> You post a link from a questionable site "Raw Story" that publishes a story from another questionable site Washington Post.    Beyond that, the whole story is based on a woman trying to slither out of an indictment by saying she believed the 'lie.'    So...Schmedrick, the reality of the story goes something like this.  Trump said something that made her do bad things.   Therefore we must punish "Orange Man Bad.'   Last time I looked, adults were responsible for their own actions.  This story is nothing but another of your  dopey, juvenile TDS  rants.  You sure waste a lot of space here Shmedrick.


Your  "Therefore we must punish 'Orange Man Bad'" opinion is your own, and at diametrical odds with the thread's thesis, promoting his being the GOP nominee in 2024.

That "Orange Man Bad" meme you need to keep spewing, Primrose, does not have any impact upon the reality that the Cry Baby Loser, by his Big Lie that he had won _"in a landslide!",_ has duped his goons - q-anon, proud boys, boogaloo, three percenters, oath keepers, neo-nazis, and other white supremacists - into attacking the Capitol in an attempt to prevent the U.S. Congress and the Vice President from registering the certified result of a democratic election, savaging what had been a proud tradition since the nation's inception of peaceful transfers of power. The Loser's being too weak to accept the will of the People with integrity has had serious consequences.

Are some of Trump's goons, after being identified, apprehended, and indicted for their participating in the deadly riot now admitting that they were acting in response to Trump's call in the hope of reducing their sentences? Quite likely.

You are free to pretend that they are _all_ lying if your incorrigible veneration of your "Orange Man", as you call him, demands that of you. You can even imagine him still telling the ostensibly repentant rioters, _"We love you! You are very special!"_


----------



## San Souci (Mar 4, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Disapproved of exactly what and why?  Sorry, your "Orange Man Bad" doesn't cut it Schmiddy.
> ...


And he will WIN after the Democrats fuck the economy and start another WAR.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


The Vince Foster/Seth Richards technique would work.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 4, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your "Therefore we must punish 'Orange Man Bad'" opinion is your own, and at diametrical odds with the thread's thesis, promoting his being the GOP nominee in 2024.
> 
> That "Orange Man Bad" meme you need to keep spewing, Primrose, does not have any impact upon the reality that the Cry Baby Loser, by his Big Lie that he had won _"in a landslide!",_ has duped his goons - q-anon, proud boys, boogaloo, three percenters, oath keepers, neo-nazis, and other white supremacists - into attacking the Capitol in an attempt to prevent the U.S. Congress and the Vice President from registering the certified result of a democratic election, savaging what had been a proud tradition since the nation's inception of peaceful transfers of power. The Loser's being too weak to accept the will of the People with integrity has had serious consequences.
> 
> ...


Everything you post is "Orange Man Bad" dufus.  You can't seem to post anything remotely interesting.  You're a 'one trick pony' Schmedrick.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 5, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Everything you post is "Orange Man Bad" dufus.  You can't seem to post anything remotely interesting.  You're a 'one trick pony' Schmedrick.


Your bias is noted.

Some of the Loser's bum kissers are, understandably, in a snit when I post documented facts concerning their idol.


----------



## Utilitarian (Mar 5, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Utilitarian said:
> 
> 
> > The elites certainly appreciate the fixation on the Capitol protests.
> ...


The "Hey, look over there" faction would be the one that called the BLM and Antifa riots "mostly peaceful."

It's ok though.  One thing the Trump era made abundantly clear is that being a nationalist of America is futile.  Half of the population loves the state but doesn't love the nation itself.  It's a lot like Chinese Communists.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 10, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Everything you post is "Orange Man Bad" dufus.  You can't seem to post anything remotely interesting.  You're a 'one trick pony' Schmedrick.


If you can overcome your persistent emotional dependency upon the man on the way down, Lala, whom do you think likely to secure the 2024 GOP nomination?

Mike Pence
Rafael Cruz
Ron DeSantis
Nikki Haley
Mike Pompeo
Larry Hogan
Josh Hawley
 Other


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 10, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> f you can overcome your persistent emotional dependency upon the man on the way down, Lala, whom do you think likely to secure the 2024 GOP nomination?
> 
> Mike Pence
> Rafael Cruz
> ...


Trump


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 10, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Your bias is noted.
> 
> Some of the Loser's bum kissers are, understandably, in a snit when I post documented facts concerning their idol.


All your posts are about Trump, you hypocrite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 10, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


He lost. Why are you dedicating threads to him?


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 10, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He lost. Why are you dedicating threads to him?


Schmendrick has a bad case of TDS.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 12, 2021)

Let's keep his name in the news!
*Trump's own Defense secretary says the former
 president incited the Capitol riot with speech*​


AzogtheDefiler said:


> He lost. Why are you dedicating threads to him?





Leo123 said:


> Schmendrick has a bad case of TDS.





Leo123 said:


> Trump





Leo123 said:


> All your posts are about Trump, you hypocrite.







​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 12, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Let's keep his name in the news!
> *Trump's own Defense secretary says the former
> president incited the Capitol riot with speech*​
> 
> ...


Get a job


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Get a job


Gainfully self-employed, thank you, although I _also_ recognize that employment forecasts under the Biden Administration_ are_ very encouraging 

Moody’s Analytics, an economic-research firm, finds Biden’s plan would produce dramatically faster job growth and higher wages for most workers. Biden’s proposals would lead to 18.6 million new jobs during his first term, and the average American’s income (after taxes) would increase by $4,800!

Still, we need to keep the former guy's name in the headlines if we want to secure him the 2024 GOP nomination!

*Trump Holds Court in Mar-a-Lago, Insists GOP Bow to His Will*



			Trump Holds Court in Mar-a-Lago, Insists GOP Bow to His Will
		




​


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 12, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Get a job
> ...


*Moody’s *

They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *Moody’s *
> 
> They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017.


Schmendrick is a mad, one trick "Orange Man Bad" pony.  I wouldn't waste my time if I were you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 12, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Get a job
> ...


Zzzzzz  what do you do? I can Smell a rat a mile away. I work in MC. So tell me.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> *Moody’s *
> 
> They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017.


Did you just make that up?

Moody's predicted a recession, but not, I believe, a stock market crash - unless you can back up your claim with credible documentation.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Zzzzzz  what do you do? I can Smell a rat a mile away. I work in MC. So tell me.


Your ploy to take the thread off topic won't work.

Given the internal strife within the GOP, it is imperative that we keep the now tweet-castrated Cry Baby Loser in the headlines if he is to be the 2024 nominee.

With the Biden stimulus bill receiving so much public support and Republic politicians whining about it, the Loser should bray his enthusiastic support for the package to secure his dominion over the Party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Zzzzzz  what do you do? I can Smell a rat a mile away. I work in MC. So tell me.
> ...


LOL as I suspected. You lie. Of course the Bill has support as it’s free money. Let me ask you this, why not just give every American $5.2k who is eligible vs. 1.4K? And call it the $1.9trn plan vs all the pork? Now it cost every American more money as the $1.4K isn’t free. We do have to pay it back. Top down economics rarely work. Do you think the bill would receive more or less support of the money given was $5k vs. 1.4K to each person?

Don’t lie to me old man. I do finance and consulting for a living. I am smarter than you (not saying much). As far as Trump goes, he was right about the border and now we have a crisis. So far Biden has been a massive disappointment and gas prices in MA are up about 90 cents per gallon.

Thanks for playing, leftist. Funny, I dont mind sharing what I do for work but you do mind. What are you hiding?


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL as I suspected. You lie. Of course the Bill has support as it’s free money. Let me ask you this, why not just give every American $5.2k who is eligible vs. 1.4K? And call it the $1.9trn plan vs all the pork? Now it cost every American more money as the $1.4K isn’t free. We do have to pay it back. Top down economics rarely work. Do you think the bill would receive more or less support of the money given was $5k vs. 1.4K to each person?
> 
> Don’t lie to me old man. I do finance and consulting for a living. I am smarter than you (not saying much). As far as Trump goes, he was right about the border and now we have a crisis. So far Biden has been a massive disappointment and gas prices in MA are up about 90 cents per gallon.
> 
> Thanks for playing, leftist. Funny, I dont mind sharing what I do for work but you do mind. What are you hiding?


Why should I care about your being curious concerning my profession? This is a _political_ forum, and I have no interest in your job, snow globe collection, personal hygiene, etc.

You seem very upset at the approval of most Americans for the stimulus bill, and the forecasts concerning its boosting the nation's recovery.

*Trump supports stimulus payments larger than $1,200 in next stimulus bill*









						Trump supports stimulus payments larger than $1,200 in next stimulus bill, he tells FBN
					

The president said he wants the money to get into people’s pockets so they can spend it.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




*Trump stated that not only does he support another round of stimulus payments,
 but that he wants the payments to be larger. *









						Second Stimulus Check Update—President Trump Supports Larger Stimulus Payment
					

President Trump Supports a larger direct stimulus payment. How big will it be?




					www.forbes.com
				






​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LOL as I suspected. You lie. Of course the Bill has support as it’s free money. Let me ask you this, why not just give every American $5.2k who is eligible vs. 1.4K? And call it the $1.9trn plan vs all the pork? Now it cost every American more money as the $1.4K isn’t free. We do have to pay it back. Top down economics rarely work. Do you think the bill would receive more or less support of the money given was $5k vs. 1.4K to each person?
> ...


Why did you make this about Trump? Answer my question, fat leftist. Why not give every eligible American $5k vs 1.4K and leave it at that? If you’re really worried about the people why not give the money to the people? Instead you tease them with the $1.4K while really increasing their burden by $5k. I disagreed With Trump. I am not a sycophant like you. And no, this is a message board where numerous topics may be discussed not just politics. Let’s see if you have the balls to actually answer me.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why did you make this about Trump? Answer my question, fat leftist. Why not give every eligible American $5k vs 1.4K and leave it at that? If you’re really worried about the people why not give the money to the people? Instead you tease them with the $1.4K while really increasing their burden by $5k. I disagreed With Trump. I am not a sycophant like you. And no, this is a message board where numerous topics may be discussed not just politics. Let’s see if you have the balls to actually answer me.


What are you pretending that I made up concerning the former guy? I documented his support for larger stimulus payments than were passed. If you echo McConnell & Company's disapproval, so be it.

I have no reason to satisfy your apparent need to subject my curriculum vitae to your scrutiny. If you are aggrieved by that, you can pleasure yourself with one of your own contrivance.

Economists' forecast are very auspicious concerning the recent stimulus legislation's being enacted. For the sake of the nation, I hope that they are correct. Judging by the President's approval level, most Americans seem to agree.

Will he always receive such widespread approbation? Of course not. The former's guys polls were incredibly obdurate throughout his tenure, but most vary considerably.

We just have to be dogged in promoting the former guy for the GOP nomination in '24!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you make this about Trump? Answer my question, fat leftist. Why not give every eligible American $5k vs 1.4K and leave it at that? If you’re really worried about the people why not give the money to the people? Instead you tease them with the $1.4K while really increasing their burden by $5k. I disagreed With Trump. I am not a sycophant like you. And no, this is a message board where numerous topics may be discussed not just politics. Let’s see if you have the balls to actually answer me.
> ...


You dodged again fat leftist. Of course Americans support it! Duh it’s free money. Now answer my question. Why not give all of it to the people vs just some of it? You are using vocabulary as a means to be funny. You’re such a tool. Keep dodging


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We got it. You differ from most Americans who approve of the stimulus bill. Many of them would also wish to tweak it, I'm sure.

Getting back to supporting Trump's nomination in '24, the prices of some trumpy tchotchkes are coming down at the Trump Store!









						Trump Store America | Donald Trump Store & Campaign Materials
					

We are your GOP source for President Donald Trump 2020 merchandise and campaign materials. Trump Store America by Spalding Group has been a supplier for the last 8 Republican presidential campaigns.




					trumpstoreamerica.com
				









​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...


Nope. You still haven't answered the question. You keep deflecting. Why? I voted for Trump. As a taxpayer and citizen in is my right. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. You still haven't answered the question. You keep deflecting. Why? I voted for Trump. As a taxpayer and citizen in is my right. What are you going to do about it?


After his single term to which he was elected with 2.9 million fewr votes than his opponent, after his relentlessly negative rating in numerous independent surveys throughout his four years, after his being impeached twice and losing his Party the House, Senate, and Executive in that single term, and after inciting, via his Big Lie, a violent attack by his goons upon Congress, I'm going to support his nomination in 2024, of course!

*Available exclusively at tedscigars.com.*


_
Don't scoff!_

*Trump in 2024? 'Absolutely,' Mitch McConnell says*









						Trump in 2024? 'Absolutely,' Mitch McConnell says
					






					www.foxnews.com
				





​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. You still haven't answered the question. You keep deflecting. Why? I voted for Trump. As a taxpayer and citizen in is my right. What are you going to do about it?
> ...


Still not answering my questions. OK. You were obviously raised poorly


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > *Moody’s *
> ...


Thanks for admitting you didn't follow Wall Street's 100% predictions of a massive Stock Market crash.
Even Larry Kudlow, who joined Trump's administration, said Trump's MAGA would destroy the US economy.
You are, as always, *dismissed*!


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you didn't follow Wall Street's 100% predictions of a massive Stock Market crash.
> Even Larry Kudlow, who joined Trump's administration, said Trump's MAGA would destroy the US economy.
> You are, as always, *dismissed*!


So, you cannot cite a single source to document your claim that Moody's predicted that the Stock Market would crash in 2017.

You could have just admitted that you had not told the truth.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Still not answering my questions. OK. You were obviously raised poorly


Please don't lash out at my parents next. 

What questions do you have regarding Trump as the GOP presidential nominee in '24?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, Trump is the only 2024 Republican candidate with a chance.
> 
> What do you think would happen if the GOP nominated a loser like Mitt Romney, Jeff Flake, Liz Cheney or Kasich in 2024?
> 
> It would be a pathetic drubbing, Sleepy Joe would schlong them royally.


It's four years away!  Try focusing on this week for once.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Biden has nothing to do with gas prices, but I agree he's disappointed me so far at the border.  Not enough planning ahead before tossing out T****'s draconian measures.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 13, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> ...



Your partisan babble is boring!

Twice innocent of the bogus charges, is what you fail to remember.....

B. Clinton didn't get 50% of the vote either....


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for admitting you didn't follow Wall Street's 100% predictions of a massive Stock Market crash.
> ...


I won't cite sources for *ideological assholes on either side of the aisle* who don't check out the news on a daily basis.
You should at least check out the Business news on a daily basis so you won't embarrass yourself when you accidentally find yourself in a group of people who know what's going out outside the 4 sides of CNN.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 13, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Still not answering my questions. OK. You were obviously raised poorly
> ...


Don’t care about Trump. I asked About the stimulus. Don’t know who raised you but they did a bad job. Don’t discuss others famliy


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Twice innocent of the bogus charges, is what you fail to remember.....


I tend not to remember things that never happened.

The former guy was the only POTUS ever to be impeached twice. He was never _"found innocent." _ Rather, like every other president impeached - Andrew Johnson, Clinton - he was _acquitted_, as in his historical second Senate trial, Mitch McConnell, the Republican Senate leader, acknowledged, after a majority of 57 senators voted to convict, that Trump was _“practically and morally responsible for provoking”_ the Capitol riot.

Some simply claimed, erroneously, that being dumped by the People in a democratic election constituted immunity.



Sunsettommy said:


> B. Clinton didn't get 50% of the vote either....


Many have not, and only four others elected had been losers of the popular vote, but only Herbert Hoover also lost his Party the House, Senate, and Executive in a single term.

The former guy is unique in having been impeached _twice._

His dismal record and pending criminal and civil prosecutions and fiscal crises will make it very, very difficult, but we must work to make him the 2024 Republican nominee!


----------



## Correll (Mar 14, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> tend not to remember things that never happened.
> 
> The former guy was the only POTUS ever to be impeached twice. He was never _"found innocent." _ Rather, like every other president impeached - Andrew Johnson, Clinton - he was _acquitted_,




Wow. Semantics. What a pathetic dodge.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Correll said:


> Wow. Semantics. What a pathetic dodge.


If you find my confronting blatant falsehoods by citing documented factual information wanting, you'll need to be more specific.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I won't cite sources for *ideological assholes on either side of the aisle* who don't check out the news on a daily basis.
> You should at least check out the Business news on a daily basis so you won't embarrass yourself when you accidentally find yourself in a group of people who know what's going out outside the 4 sides of CNN.


You falsely stated, _"They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017."_

You cannot provide documentation for your false claim because it isn't true.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 14, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I won't cite sources for *ideological assholes on either side of the aisle* who don't check out the news on a daily basis.
> ...


Market predictions: S&P 500 to sell off if Donald Trump tops Clinton, and more from Wall Street (cnbc.com)
Economists: A Trump win would tank the markets - POLITICOBack ButtonSearch IconFilter Icon
'The Wall Street Journal' Releases 2016 Election Prediction: 'A Landslide' (DETAILS) (bipartisanreport.com)

Thanks for proving once again you're a lazy piece of ProgBot shit.

I'm lucky I found this story
Every financial publication deleted every story because they made asses out of themselves.
And thanks for admitting you never follow the financials news.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


QED

You falsely stated: "*Moody* _They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017." _(Your post #77)

Obviously, you cannot provide documentation of Moody ever saying that.

You know that. You just cannot summon the integrity to honestly acknowledge it.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 14, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...


Here,  you fucking, lazy piece of shit ProgBot...
Moody's Analytics analysis: Trump presidency would 'significantly' hurt economy - POLITICO 


I hope you realize that just about every TrumpBot here reads the news from various sources every day; they already know you're a retarded ProgBot who was so busy booing and hissing when CNN discussed Trump that you didn't hear them and FoxNews spouting how Trump would destroy the economy.

Even Larry Kudlow, whom I know you are too lazy to Google, said Trump would destroy our economy.

Please inform us of which news outlets you peruse on a daily basis.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> schmidlap said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You falsely stated: "*Moody* _They said the Stock Market would crash January 20, 2017." _(Your post #77)

Obviously, you cannot provide documentation of Moody ever saying that. If you could, you would.

We both know that.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 14, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > schmidlap said:
> ...


I just did; unless you're saying news sources lie about other news sources, in which case, we can't believe anything except Orange Man Bad.

What news outlets do you watch or read on a daily basis because you have proven yourself since you arrived here to be 100% moron.


----------



## schmidlap (Mar 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> ... What news outlets do you watch or read on a daily basis because you have proven yourself since you arrived here to be 100% moron.


You are adamant in your refusal to honestly admit that you cannot provide any documentation of Moody ever forecasting a stock market crash in January, 2017.

Neither your being flustered and responding with your ad hominems, nor your silly attempts at diversion, alter your inability to substantiate your false claim.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 14, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ... What news outlets do you watch or read on a daily basis because you have proven yourself since you arrived here to be 100% moron.
> ...


*ad hominems

O!  The Irony!*


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 26, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...




You don't get it.

The Democrats dont want President Trump to run again.

They aren't stupid, you know, he's the only candidate with a chance.

That's why they are so intent on keeping him de-platformed and incommunicado. That's why they want to try and load him up with Fake charges, so the GOP has to sit out or perhaps just put in a placeholder like Gen. Colin Powell up for President in 2024


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 26, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> The idea of the twice-impeached Loser being atop the GOP ticket is something divinely to be wished, but can partisan Democrats promote the possibility?
> 
> His losing by 7 million votes when Americans were finally given the opportunity to dump him was nifty, but the Cry Baby then whining and blatantly lying about his defeat while inciting his goons to put an end to the peaceful transfer of power in which the nation had taken justifiable pride since its inception would normally be a one-way, first class ticket to political oblivion on the Mariana Trench Express.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the pathetic performance failing of your mental state. Have you ever thought the insight you have for this condition could help others in not reaching your advanced stage. Does it start the first time you voted for a democrat or when you fell from the turnup truck on your head and bounced? Either, or I would try to get some electric shock or cranium accupuncher. Maybe then you can relax and drool. Seriously, how does one get like you? Did your parents feed you gun powder and have a photo of Trump in your crib? Drugs and a lot of them? One as you must be suicidal after taking a few with you. A reality of  total illusion.  Where biden is sane and not a stupid mentally decapitated clown. Where democrats are honest and not baby killing shifty eyed evil only over shadowed by their stupid.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 26, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> How can Democrats Insure the Trump is the 2024 Republican Nominee?​


"Insure the Trump"?
The words you're looking for are "ensure that", kid.


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 20, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> One concern Democrats should have is Trump goons abandoning such tired memes that they have been trained to parrot.
> 
> So far, most appear to be clinging mindlessly to the Cry Baby Loser's Big Lie, but a few _have _been returning to reality.
> 
> ...











						Frisco Real Estate Broker Jenna Ryan Pleads Guilty in Capitol Riot Case
					

The Frisco real estate broker who was part of the group that stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 and posted about it on social media has signed a plea deal admitting her guilt. She now awaits sentencing and could face up to six months in jail and a large fine.




					www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Frisco Real Estate Broker Jenna Ryan Pleads Guilty in Capitol Riot Case
> 
> 
> The Frisco real estate broker who was part of the group that stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 and posted about it on social media has signed a plea deal admitting her guilt. She now awaits sentencing and could face up to six months in jail and a large fine.
> ...




So how many Trump supporters do you want to put in jail, until they start saying what you want them to say?


----------



## schmidlap (Aug 21, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Frisco Real Estate Broker Jenna Ryan Pleads Guilty in Capitol Riot Case
> 
> 
> The Frisco real estate broker who was part of the group that stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 and posted about it on social media has signed a plea deal admitting her guilt. She now awaits sentencing and could face up to six months in jail and a large fine.
> ...


Trump goons who were identified, apprehended and prosecuted are trying to weasel out of the consequences of being fanatics who venerated the failed casino operator and faded schlock-tv performer who lied to them.

The recidivist's 2024 campaign poster revealed:








*"IF HE LOOSES AGAIN, 
WE'LL TRASH AMERICAN DEMOCRACY EVEN WORSE!"*​


----------



## Correll (Aug 21, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Trump goons who were identified, apprehended and prosecuted are trying to weasel out of the consequences of being fanatics who venerated the failed casino operator and faded schlock-tv performer who lied to them.
> 
> The recidivist's 2024 campaign poster revealed:




So, pleading guilty, and admitting fault, and going to jail, is trying to weasel out? 

Yeah, this country is just going to be a PARADISE, when demographic shift makes it a One Party State under your rule.


----------

